# '97 MTD Mastercut over haul



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I got this tractor a few years ago for free- body was in decent shape, but the deck had major issues ( like seized mandrels and a giant rot hole in it) and the motor were shot - the plus was it came with a complete bagger setup.


After swapping on another motor, it was apparant 2 other things were bad- the fact that the right front tire leaned severely and the fact that it ran in high gear all the time.

I put a 'new' spare front axle in it ( recycled from a parts tractor) , but still never figured why it ran so fast. Till today. Id been using it for sucking up the fallen leaves , but after it 'got away ' from me- it was time to fix it correctly.


Since im building a modified MTD and it doesnt need its transaxle, i decided to swap it into the '97 - since i drilled and tapped it for grease zerk fittings - it should be another servicable point in the tractor ( since MTD's transaxles are notorious for whining badly) . The old stock brakes werent that great either....


While pulling the old transaxle earlier today - i noticed the PO put on too tight of rear belt - the variable pulley assembly didnt swing back and forth like it should - that was the cause of the speeding. Ill have to get a slightly longer rear belt - i dont want it that fast for mowing.

I suppose another good thing about fixing it now is i noticed one of the deck mandrel berings has some slop in it - good time to replace that as well and do its yearly maintenence.

Heres how it sits at the moment:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

You really have alot of knowledge about mowers, great to have you on board.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks- most of what i know is all by taking stuff apart and fixing it , well that and 17 years of tinkering. Only thing i havent done is rebuild a motor .

Most MTD parts are interchangable between years and models , ive noticed how weird it is that MTD has changed its speed shifter location thru the years as well - my 85's is on its dash bord - i have couple with the shifters in the chassis cover ( in front of the seat) and a couple with them on the right rear fender.

Hopefully should have it back together in a couple days - if i dont get sidetracked with other projects .......


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I did get sidetracked - i put the factory sized front wheels back on my GTII


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Always look forward reading your knowledge..there must be youngster near by you like to get some grease under there finger nails.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My nephew comes over often and we tinker with tractors - hes building a go kart at the moment.


----------



## kdhwriter (Jul 25, 2011)

Did the original rear bagging set-up come with the chute up the middle? I've been given a rear bagger MTD with a center chute from perhaps the early 90s but its model number doesn't seem to come up on the factory radar.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Finally an update - I had some time and put the replacement trans in the MTD today - wow, 3 months later.... its finally setting back on all 4 wheels - nothings hooked up yet- but its bolted in.

Need to get it out of there, my other tractors need some maintence.


Kdhwriter: sorry about the late reply- havent really looked at it for a while. Ive never seen a rear chute, rear bagger MTD before - any pics of it?

Most rear baggers ive seen are either craftsman/dynamark /AYP stuff. Its possible its a overseas model that somehow made its way here- there seems to be alot of rear bag/rear discharge machines over there.


----------

